# [SOLVED] Did my power surge died?



## vaindioux (Jun 21, 2009)

Hi

I have my PC plugged in a cyberpower 425VA power surge. About one hour ago with had a loud thunder close to the house and we briefly lost power.
The surge went out so I tried to turn it back on to no avail.
I unplugged the PC and plugged back somewhere else and it's working fine.
Is my power surge dead? No light or powering?

Thanks

Patrick


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Did my power surge died?*

There should be a resettable breaker on the unit. Make sure it hasn't been tripped. Once that's done, check to see if the power LED turns on when you plug the unit back in.


----------



## vaindioux (Jun 21, 2009)

*Re: Did my power surge died?*

Is that breaker red? If yes I tried that already

Pat


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Did my power surge died?*



vaindioux said:


> Is that breaker red? If yes I tried that already
> 
> Pat


then i would say the unit needs to be replaced.


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Did my power surge died?*

If you reset the breaker and there are still no lights, the unit should be replaced.


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

*Re: Did my power surge died?*



vaindioux said:


> Is that breaker red? If yes I tried that already
> 
> Pat


Pictures online of that unit show a Black, push button reset switch next to the power input cable.
If it has popped out due to a surge, press it back in and look for lights on the unit.

Edit, some are red, my mistake.


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Did my power surge died?*



vaindioux said:


> Is that breaker red? If yes I tried that already
> 
> Pat


He tried that already.


----------



## vaindioux (Jun 21, 2009)

*Re: Did my power surge died?*

Looks like it's dead

Thanks for the answers

Patrick


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Did my power surge died?*

To bad wasn't better news.


----------

